# Large diameter downtube Master?



## Matty-T (Aug 16, 2010)

In the process of searching for a Master to add to my stable, I've found a couple of bikes that appear to have larger diameter downtubes. They do appear to be made from Gilco as they have the star shape.

Does anyone have any info on larger downtube Colnago Master's?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

maybe is the Mega-Master ? that was aluminium I think.


----------



## Matty-T (Aug 16, 2010)

I was thinking the same - that it was either aluminum or titanium but this listing from eBay clearly states its made from Gilco tubes so I was wondering if there is a model I don't k ow about:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280808513514?


----------



## grepo72 (Jan 12, 2008)

it seems to be a genius downtube.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Pretty sure that's the same tube diameter that's on my 2004 MXL


----------

